# Possibilité changement ssd et ram imac 2017



## Piflechien0 (3 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
J’ai un IMAC 2017 21.5 pouces MMQA2FN/A processeur 2,3GHz et 8 Go de ram.
Je veux changer le disque dur pour un disque ssd 1To et en profiter pour changer mes barrettes mémoires pour 16 Go. Histoire de le booster je travaille sur indesign, photoshop, illustrator et il est vraiment lent.

Le problème d’après le support d’apple c’est qu’apparement je ne peux changer que pour un ssd de 256 G0 (trop peu pour moi) ou un fusion drive 1To.

Sachant que je ne veux pas de fusion drive, à votre avis est-ce que je peux mettre un ssd de 1To et si oui est ce que je peux changer les 2 (ram +ssd) en même temps. Merci d’avance et bonne journée


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

A ta place je ferais très simple : un SSD externe. Soit en USB3 (pas cher maus pas de Trim), soit en TB3 (cher mais Trim). Mais du coup tu n échanges pas la RAM.

Autrement tu ouvres et tu changes RAM et SSD : https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/iMac_Intel_21.5"_EMC_3068
Pour les SSD : https://eshop.macsales.com/shop/ssd/owc/imac-21.5-inch/2013-2019


----------



## Piflechien0 (3 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, oui effectivement mais comme je veux changer la ram et quitte à ouvrir la bête autant changer le dd (en plus c'est + simple à réaliser que les barettes). Par contre est ce que je peux mettre un ssd de 1To alors que le support mac precise 250 Go ?


----------



## Piflechien0 (3 Mai 2021)

Pardon j'avais pas remarqué la réponse pour le SSD. Merci beaucoup


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mai 2021)

Piflechien0 a dit:


> Pardon j'avais pas remarqué la réponse pour le SSD. Merci beaucoup


Vérifie quand même que j'ai pris le bon modèle d'iMac


----------



## Piflechien0 (4 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, oui c'est bien celui là Imac 18.1, merci encore je suis quand même très étonné par la difference entre le support apple et la réalité puisque je peux aller jusqu'à 2 To et de 32 Go de ram. Cool. Question annexe est ce que je peux changer les 2 en même temps sachant qu'après j'ai ma clef bootable pour installer le système ou dois y aller en 2 temps d'abord la ram et ensuite le ssd ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mai 2021)

Piflechien0 a dit:


> Question annexe est ce que je peux changer les 2 en même temps sachant qu'après j'ai ma clef bootable pour installer le système ou dois y aller en 2 temps d'abord la ram et ensuite le ssd ?


Perso, je préfère changer l'un, valider que tout fonctionne correctement, sans Kernel Panic, puis changer l'autre.
Parce que si tu changes RAM et SSD et que tu as des KP, il devient difficile de savoir si cela provient de la RAM ou bien du SSD.


----------



## dfbert (4 Mai 2021)

Piflechien0 a dit:


> Bonjour, oui c'est bien celui là Imac 18.1, merci encore je suis quand même très étonné par la difference entre le support apple et la réalité puisque je peux aller jusqu'à 2 To et de 32 Go de ram. Cool. Question annexe est ce que je peux changer les 2 en même temps sachant qu'après j'ai ma clef bootable pour installer le système ou dois y aller en 2 temps d'abord la ram et ensuite le ssd ?


J'ai acheté d'occasion il y a qq mois exactement la même configuration que la tienne, avec un DD de 1 To mécanique. 
J'ai aussitôt fait installer un SSD de 1 To (par un agréé Apple, BIMP en l'occurrence, je ne suis plus à même de "bricoler" mon Mac) sans aucun pb et sans toucher à la RAM de 8 Go.

Il me semble suffisamment rapide mais je n'utilise pas de logiciels comme Photoshop.


----------



## Piflechien0 (4 Mai 2021)

Bonsoir 
Merci à vous pour vos retours, effectivement je vais changer cela en 2 temps, je "scotcherai" l'ecran à la fin des tests et je vois avec plaisir que l'on peut installer un SSD de 1To sans souci, la ram c'est vraiment pour être à l'aise car gérer des tiff lourd sur photoshop avec l'ancien DD et les 8Go c'est pénible à la longue. Merci à vous et bonne soirée. Y'a plus qu'à !!!


----------



## Piflechien0 (5 Mai 2021)

Bon tant que j'y suis, j'hésite entre le Samsung disque SSD Série 870 EVO 1To 2,5" SATA III ou le Crucial disque 2,5" SSD MX500 1To SATA III. A votre avis. Après c'est promis j'arrete.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Mai 2021)

Piflechien0 a dit:


> Bon tant que j'y suis, j'hésite entre le Samsung disque SSD Série 870 EVO 1To 2,5" SATA III ou le Crucial disque 2,5" SSD MX500 1To SATA III. A votre avis. Après c'est promis j'arrete.


Je ne saurais pas choisir, les deux m'apparaissent être de bons modèles !
Je sais, je ne t'aide pas…


----------

